# Water pump



## virtualquan (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for a powerful water pump to transfer water from a water barrel, 25 feet away, to my fish tank. Which type of pump is the best for this purpose?

Thanks


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi. You can try reading this thread I started awhile back asking about pumps.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/python-not-cutting-26040/


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i have a submersable sump pump pushes around 1200gph and it works ok and is attached to a large garden hose.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

We have a large selection of Aqua Nova pond pumps on order that would do the trick. Large variety of flow rates at great prices. We expect to see them some time in June.


----------

